# bfn turns to bfp?



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi

has anyone tested early and got bfn then turned into bfp? i am 8dp3dt and getting bfn...ta ladies


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

Yes, lots of ladies have got BFN that turned into BFP when testing too early....I've seen plenty over the years of being a member/former mod on here so step away from those peesticks...get your DH to hide them away from you to avoid all temptation !!  

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey

Natasha is right    

Step away from the peesticks!!!  You will save yourself lots of heartache I promise!!  I got BFN on OTD and BFP the next day!

Good luck for OTD

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Salamanca (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Solucky!!!

I can totally empathise with you. My OTD is this Sat, and today i'm 6 days post a Day 5 transfer, but i did one of those clearblue early testers this morning and got a BFN. I'm telling myself to be rational and that its just toooo early to be testing...but still feels uttery cr*p doesnt it?!

I have been told sooo many times that there have been so many women who have had BFN's on pee sticks and then BFP on test date - but still - i have convinced myself i'm not one of them!!!

GOOD LUCK....i really hope our pee sticks are all wrong!!

S xx


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

Solucky - I'm going to do the dreaded pee stick tomorrow, when I'll be 12dp3dt.  The average woman will implant on day 7, but it can be as early as day 4 (after fertilization) and as late as day 12.  From implantation it takes about another 3 days I think for the hcg to start coming, and then it must come in sufficient amounts to trigger the hpt.  That is why some women can get a positive as little as 7 or 8 days after fertilization, and others test negative 15 days afterwards, yet still get a positive later than that.  The sensitivity of the hpt varies - most tests pick up on 25ug, but some pick up as low as 10ug - so check the brand.  Whether you continue to test early or not is less important than how testing makes you feel.  Testing every day and getting a succession of negatives will be a gradual let down if indeed a second line doesn't turn up.  Waiting and staying positive till the test is 99% sure to be accurate or awaiting your blood test will be definitive, but could come as a shock out of the blue if you've convinced yourself into a positive frame of mind.  Neither is a great option, and I hope neither of us faces a bfn, but if you know yourself well enough, you will know how you would prefer to find out.  I would suggest you make a plan and stick to it.  Mine is tomorrow, and if no joy, then again on Saturday, or maybe Friday, then blood test Monday.  No heavy drinking in between (that could be the hard part!!!)  Good luck - lots of it - Bangles x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck to Salamanca and bangles too  

Implantation can happen anywhere between 5-12dpo (so when embies are 5-12 days old)...only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when about 6 days old....some may be early implanters, some may be late implanters so could take up to around 12 days old....and then only once a good level of HCG hormone released will it be detectable on a peestick. This is a good website that will help you visualise what stage your embryo is at...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Having gone through numerous 2ww's (natural and through treatment), I can honestly say that it can drive even the sanest women slightly  (and if you're already a little  like me then well, what can I say   )

Hold off testing as long as you can....enjoy being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) 

Good luck
Natasha    

/links


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks very much for ur replies


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, my hpt was negative this morning - will give it another go on Friday or Saturday like I said, but am beginning to get over it, and then if it does turn out to be a late implanter, so much the better, although I believe chances are the test is accurate.  But you never know....!  Bangles x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bangles.  It is so hard when you get a BFN, sadly been there way too many times......but fingers crossed when you test again things will have changed for you to that wonderful BFP, you never know  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Its so hard to wait those final fourteen days when treatment seems to have taken a lifetime already! I tested negative then positive two days after my last treatment and have an eleven month old! Let your hormones have the chance to show up on the pee sticks! (although been just as naughty and tested 4 days post fet) xx


----------

